# DIY Home Project



## JEFFREY Lee (Sep 15, 2007)

I am planning to install hardwood floor as a diy home project. I posted the project at projectground.com for labor quotes only. Does anyone know where I can find quality, but inexpensive hardwood flooring material on Internet? Also, any tips on good home improvement website on how to install hardwood floors would be appreciated.


----------

